# My Rat was Playing Dead?



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

When I walked by my rats cage, I saw her lying on her back with her feet in the air, and her friend was sniffing her.

I went over to take a look and she didn't move.

So I got a little worried, and I tapped the cage a little, then she sprang back up.

Arrgh, what a scare she gave me.

Not the first time, though.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She was comfortably asleep, rats rarely die that way, so that is normally just a comfy sleep position, or she was hot (they let off excess heat through their feet this way). Next time watch for breathing


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Ha ha, well I know now, thanks.

I saw her lie down like that on the basket when I put it in, and another when I saw her in the morning.

Doubt it was the heat, but I thought it was odd for her to be sleeping on the floor of the cage.

I didn't exactly see her breathing, which is why she scared me, but I'll pay closer attention next time!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

That sounds like it would be really funny to see :') I've never seen or heard of rats doing that before, I'm almost surprised none of mine have ever tried it.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

My rat Charles did that All the time. He would do it manly in Lays cans and other round containers, it was never that he was hot, he was just a weirdo. I actually have a picture of Charles doing it and then getting covered by Storm and Soda (This was the day we introduced them together fully, so first time in the cage together). well it's blurry, apparently the only one I uploaded to Photobucket. (For some reason when I put in my External hard drive my internet goes away and I don't want to risk it today)










One day I was driving to my grandparent's and this is when Charles was a lone rat for 3 weeks after Einstein died, and he decided to lay on his back against the side of the cat carrier. I got worried and woke him up, he went back to sleep like that. Well I tried to wake him up again, cause it was hard to see if he was breathing, and he didn't wake up. So I kept petting him and making sure he had a heart beat for 30 minutes to an hour (I'm terrible at telling time. He was happy he was getting petted though). As soon as we get there he jumps up wanting to play as if I had completely forgotten him the entire ride.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Sometimes, rats roll over onto their back as part of their normal interaction with other rats. I honestly can't say it's a sign of submission, or if they're just trying to convince the other rat to give them a belly rub. But I have seen it before, and it's not always the submissive rat that's doing it.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

http://media-cache-ec5.pinterest.com/upload/245657354644716895_n9kZK6JI.jpg

That comic  Not necessarily a helpful answer, but it's soooo cute


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Out of the 5 rats I have had I have one that does that. All four feet in the air. It is so cute. I assume that it is one relaxed rat.


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive looked into my sweatshirt pocket to see nothing but a tail and footies up in the air and then a disgruntled look like "I was sleeping here! you disturbed me!"


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

You're so lucky your rats are that close with you.

Maybe mine would have liked me better if I got them at an earlier age?

I feel like they don't want to spend as much time with me, but could it be because they're females?


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

TachisMom said:


> http://media-cache-ec5.pinterest.com/upload/245657354644716895_n9kZK6JI.jpg
> 
> That comic  Not necessarily a helpful answer, but it's soooo cute


hahahaha this is so oddly relevant. freakin' cute!


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Arashi said:


> You're so lucky your rats are that close with you.
> 
> Maybe mine would have liked me better if I got them at an earlier age?
> 
> I feel like they don't want to spend as much time with me, but could it be because they're females?


Females are typically less 'cuddliy' than males. They're very busy and curious, and while they may check if for skritches, that's about it. It's the same for my girls (except Tachi....but she seems to be the exception to the rule, and there's always exceptions)


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

TachisMom said:


> http://media-cache-ec5.pinterest.com/upload/245657354644716895_n9kZK6JI.jpg
> 
> That comic  Not necessarily a helpful answer, but it's soooo cute


Ha ha, that's exactly what she did.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

My girls do that all the time lol. It is comical and it doesn't phase me any more.


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

one of my boys does it on a regular basis. not when hes asleep though. when he gots told off for doing something naughty !!! he instantly flops onto his back, feet in the air, plays dead, and then we have to forgive him because hes so cute XD


----------

